# Nautilus XL Max?



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Thoughts on this reel as a mid-priced saltwater reel (for an 8wt)? Mainly for snook, reds, and the occasional baby tarpon. Open to other suggestions too- looking in the $300-$450 range.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

I decided to get that real for my first reel on an 8wt BVK I got. Tbh I wish I hadn’t. The reel is very light and seems better suited for a lighter class. I haven’t had any problems with it aside from the mechanism to release the spool being very difficult to loosen.. which has really annoyed me. However, with more reels handled, I believe there are better options for the price. I think there is better value out there. It feels like I paid for the nautilus brand without getting the benefits. For instance, the hydros is very well priced and is a great reel from my experience. I wouldn’t say anything too negative about the reel but this has been my thoughts since I got it. I’m hoping to put it on a 6wt for calmer days fishing for snook and reds and bones.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I just picked one up (XL, not the Max- but it's the same body, just different spool capacities I believe) and used it for the first time this past weekend. I'll echo what KyleW said, it was bear to get the spool off (seems okay now). It was also much lighter than I anticipated. It's well built and feels solid, but not *solid* like my NV-G 8/9.

It's on a 6wt and balances great. No issues or concerns with use, did fine in the salt. I debated between this reel and the Hydros. I went with the XL since I'm familiar with Nautilus and anticipate it will provide years of service. 

For an 8wt rod, it "may" be too light. See if you can try it first on your rod.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

KyleW said:


> I decided to get that real for my first reel on an 8wt BVK I got. Tbh I wish I hadn’t. The reel is very light and seems better suited for a lighter class. I haven’t had any problems with it aside from the mechanism to release the spool being very difficult to loosen.. which has really annoyed me. However, with more reels handled, I believe there are better options for the price. I think there is better value out there. It feels like I paid for the nautilus brand without getting the benefits. For instance, the hydros is very well priced and is a great reel from my experience. I wouldn’t say anything too negative about the reel but this has been my thoughts since I got it. I’m hoping to put it on a 6wt for calmer days fishing for snook and reds and bones.


Thanks for the feedback, that's very interesting to me. It sounds like it's just too light for its own good? I can understand how that would make it feel awkward for an 8wt.

I was also looking at the Ross Evolution LTX since it's the same price, not sure if you know anything about that one.. I don't see too many salt guys with Ross (I have no doubt they're solid reels) so that's why I feel more like gravitating towards Nautilus.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

scrapiron said:


> I just picked one up (XL, not the Max- but it's the same body, just different spool capacities I believe) and used it for the first time this past weekend. I'll echo what KyleW said, it was bear to get the spool off (seems okay now). It was also much lighter than I anticipated. It's well built and feels solid, but not *solid* like my NV-G 8/9.
> 
> It's on a 6wt and balances great. No issues or concerns with use, did fine in the salt. I debated between this reel and the Hydros. I went with the XL since I'm familiar with Nautilus and anticipate it will provide years of service.
> 
> For an 8wt rod, it "may" be too light. See if you can try it first on your rod.


Thanks for the feedback. I do like that it will cover lines down to a 6, so thats cool. I bet it's perfect on yours.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@scrapiron I wonder if the Classic X-series is about the same. It's only $35 more.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Max del Monte said:


> Thanks for the feedback, that's very interesting to me. It sounds like it's just too light for its own good? I can understand how that would make it feel awkward for an 8wt.
> 
> I was also looking at the Ross Evolution LTX since it's the same price, not sure if you know anything about that one.. I don't see too many salt guys with Ross (I have no doubt they're solid reels) so that's why I feel more like gravitating towards Nautilus.


yea I mean, the capacity on the xl max isn’t all that. Plus, the drag is pretty low, and the weight. If I remember correctly you can’t fit 200 yards of 20# Dacron with a 8wt line. I did that and my spool is a little overfilled imo. The Reddington grande has great reviews, the hydros as well. Both seem a little more solid in build, with more capacity/drag. 3tand TX-80 also falls into the same bracket, but has little reviews out. Ted speaks highly of 3 tand and they look great. I don’t have any knowledge of the Ross Evolution but have heard good things in general


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

I have guided with that reel on my 8 weights in saltwater for the species you mentioned for a couple of years with no issues. If you were bonefishing all of the time I would saw bump it up to a CCFX. But its fine for what you are talking about doing. The Lamson Speedster S is another good choice in that price range.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

I have fished this reel for 2 seasons on my 7 wt and love it. Its especially nice for walking the beach looking for snook because it's so light. I think if I had once complaint it would be the capacity on the reel, but it's highly unlikely that this will actually ever be an issue.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I won an xl a while back and it's been a great reel for my 7 weight. I like the oversized drag knob a lot. If something gets more than 150 yards away on a 7 weight I'm probably under gunned to begin with so capacity isn't really an issue. I also feel that if I had to rely on more drag than this reel has I'm likewise under gunned. The light weight is noticeable while casting and at least on a meridian I think it's great. Anyway, it's a hell of a free reel! Haha. 

You might also check out Galvans. I had the T8 on my 8 weight and now my 9 since putting an Everglades on the 8. Great reel. And if spool removal is your thing you'll love the simplicity there.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I like mine. It is very light so needs a light rod to balance well. I haven’t had any of the issues previously mentioned. Drag is more than enough for double digit Jack creavelle and redfish. Drag is also very easy to adjust during the fight. Holds a ton of backing, more than enough, if you avoid using Dacron and go with GSP.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I'll add my two cents. I had one on a Sage X. I wound up selling it as the tippet always was getting caught in between the spool and the frame. This necessitated removing the spool which as others have said can be a bear.

Gad


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My reels that aren't Tibors are typically Lamson Speedsters. Worth a look in that price range.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

thanks for all the replies, guys! I've trying to respond to each of you for days now but there must be a glitch or something because I keep getting the same error message when trying to reply. I've contacted the admin but no answer yet.

i don't see bonefishing in my near future and truthfully I haven't even seen my backing once so I'm not super concerned about that but it's something to think about.

the hydros keeps getting mentioned, and for good reason, so i feel thats pretty high on the list. if im being honest, it would be nice to have something with some "sex appeal" like a nautilus or ross, but the hydros still a great looking real. i've heard nothing but outstanding reviews on build and performance. besides, aesthetics aren't going to help me catch fish..


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Max del Monte said:


> besides, aesthetics aren't going to help me catch fish..


true, but if you aren’t going to to catch anything you may as well look good doing so


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@Karlee haha can't argue with that too much!


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@Gadaboutgaddis what stick did you pairs yours with?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@karstopo what stick did you pair yours with?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Max del Monte said:


> @Gadaboutgaddis what stick did you pairs yours with?


 sorry that was meant for someone else.

that's a bummer, so you never found a solution to fix that?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my advice (when asked)... The first thing you ought to consider once you figure out size and capacity (and price) on any fly reel is exactly how you're going to use it... A great bullet-proof reel that you're going to be using from a boat might be a tad heavy for someone who intends to fish on foot, wading for hours at a time. By the same token, someone on foot may be willing to put up with a bit less line capacity or other drawbacks if the reel is more lightweight and comfortable in hand a long way from where you started out on foot... 

Hope this helps.. I get to see a variety of reels on my skiff with anglers and have everything from a Billy Pate to a Finnor, to a half dozen Nautilus reels myself... Once you find a reel you like for a given line size it should provide a lifetime of service...


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@lemaymiami thank you for that sound advice!!

"Once you find a reel you like for a given line size it should provide a lifetime of service" Exactly!! that's why I want to do everything I can beforehand to make sure I make the right choice that will last me many many years.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Max del Monte said:


> @karstopo what stick did you pair yours with?


I had it on a 7’6” 8/9 weight G.Loomis Short Stix.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

karstopo said:


> I had it on a 7’6” 8/9 weight G.Loomis Short Stix.


 nice. how do/did you like that rod? heard that thing is a laser inside 40 feet.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Max del Monte said:


> nice. how do/did you like that rod? heard that thing is a laser inside 40 feet.


I liked it. I still have the 7/8 weight. Broke the 8/9 weight. I guess the series has been discontinued. I like the 7/8 weight. Both are really powerful, very fast rods.


----------



## Jacob Stone (Oct 1, 2019)

get a nautilus x series reel. If you ever need to go smaller you can get a xl spool. the xl max and xl spools are interchangeable. they have the same size frame.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone. After much deliberation, and finally getting an XL Max in my hands at my local fly shop, I decided to go with an Orvis Hydros. 

The XL Max is no doubt a beautiful reel, but after having it in my hands for a bit I really felt like it was just too light and the frame super open. As much as I like the reel's aesthetics, I had to be honest with myself that I (personally) might get caught up babying the reel. I'm not reckless with my gear, but I definitely put it through the ringer, and if I can help it I would like the mental peace to not always be worrying about a ding here and there. The frame also has very sharp edges, which are hard to tell from pictures, and I can definitely see how that could be a recipe for heartbreak if tippet or fly line gets snagged or caught. And I'm sure we all understand that in this sport, we only have the ability to control the things we can control, i.e. flies fowling, coiling line, rusty hooks, etc. 

Now if I happen upon $400 down the road, I'm not saying I wouldn't consider swiping one for a second rod or something  but as my daily driver, I think the Hydros is my best option.

Thank you all again for chiming in and sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Max del Monte said:


> @Gadaboutgaddis what stick did you pairs yours with?


It was paired with a Sage X 8wt. I was looking for the lowest swing weight I could get and that combination fit the bill. After having done that it turned out that swing weight was not that noticeable. So I replaced the XL Max with an Able SDS. A heavier reel but lovely..


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Max del Monte said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback everyone. After much deliberation, and finally getting an XL Max in my hands at my local fly shop, I decided to go with an Orvis Hydros.
> 
> The XL Max is no doubt a beautiful reel, but after having it in my hands for a bit I really felt like it was just too light and the frame super open. As much as I like the reel's aesthetics, I had to be honest with myself that I (personally) might get caught up babying the reel. I'm not reckless with my gear, but I definitely put it through the ringer, and if I can help it I would like the mental peace to not always be worrying about a ding here and there. The frame also has very sharp edges, which are hard to tell from pictures, and I can definitely see how that could be a recipe for heartbreak if tippet or fly line gets snagged or caught. And I'm sure we all understand that in this sport, we only have the ability to control the things we can control, i.e. flies fowling, coiling line, rusty hooks, etc.
> 
> ...


i don’t think you’ll be disappointed. Good luck


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

so I'm resurrecting this discussion with an honest review after owning an XL for 2-3 months (for those who previously contributed to this discussion, I bought an XL for my 6wt). I felt this information might be helpful for someone down the road who comes across this thread and is thinking about buying this reel.

overall it is a good reel. very light, impenetrable drag housing, large arbor, lots of porting (quick drying), nice big game handle, good looks, all that stuff. the drag and the drag knob are my only two gripes about this reel.

the drag has been a little sticky in my experience. i bought it knowing it had a significant amount of startup inertia and didn't think it would be an issue, but I started noticing it on the last few fish I've caught. during those blistering runs the drag has a soft jolt before it kicks into action. don't get me wrong, once it gets going the drag is smooth - it's just the startup between runs is sticky not smooth. i fish light tippets 8-15lb for our fish and I dont feel super confident that I'll have the protection for hooking a slot/mature fish that wants to take off zero-60 in a blink. if you fish 20lb+ i'm sure this won't be an issue. while i have not lost any fish as a result, its a little unsettling hearing ......ZZZZZZZZz........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz..... instead of .....zzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzz.....zzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz.... when a fishing starts peeling off line.

the drag knob feels great but is peculiar in that it takes a good amount of turns to actually crank down. the first 3-4 turns do absolutely nothing. if you don't need to adjust your pressure frequently or during fighting a fish then you can disregard. i just found it a little odd and worth noting- something you dont read in the reviews.

considering price and performance I guess I've started to second guess if it's worth the $$. I own a hydros for my 8wt and that reel has zero startup inertia and is a fraction of the cost. while admittedly not as light as the XL, the full frame design is much more durable and can take beatings and drops really well. can't say the same about the XL, it is a gorgeous design and you feel that in your hand but i would cringe if it were to drop. again, all of this may not be a factor for you depending on what you're fishing for and how you fish and what you need from your gear.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I would check out the Galvan Torque 8


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ve been really happy with my Lamson lightspeed IVs. No start up inertia and wide range of drag make it a great bonefish reel.


----------

